# Frog eating snake



## David_low (Jan 23, 2009)

Haven't posted quite a while. Sure its a courages frog but i think its the reflection of water around the edge of the leaf and iots foaming bubbles.


----------



## tetricflow (Jan 23, 2009)

Where's the snake?


----------



## David_low (Jan 24, 2009)

tetricflow said:


> Where's the snake?


. As said, I believed those are either reflection or bubbles which resemblance a snake grabbed by its mouth. Certainly not a snake. ha ha


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 24, 2009)

Well spotted, nicely interpreted, good focus - and lovely colours. I like this one. 

And I also like the fact that above its head in the muddy water we can still detect some plants under water, and looking at that part of the photo is made even more interesting by the muddiness of the water, since we have to look twice to really make out what we see.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 24, 2009)

That is super neato! :thumbup:  And it is called refraction.

-Shea


----------



## David_low (Jan 24, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Well spotted, nicely interpreted, good focus - and lovely colours. I like this one.


 Thanks for appreciation. Sometimes we needed so badly for all these ingredients to fall into one, including right place, right time. Divine appointment !!




Ls3D said:


> That is super neato! And it is called refraction





Ls3D said:


> Thanks Shea. Now I recalled from my school day about refraction.


----------



## Flower Child (Jan 24, 2009)

great pose from the frog, peekin his head out of the water. frogs are quick too, i bet you had to be fast-- nice capture


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 24, 2009)

ouhhh!  I like it.  Love the colors and composition.


----------



## David_low (Jan 24, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> great pose from the frog, peekin his head out of the water. frogs are quick too, i bet you had to be fast-- nice capture


Actually I was surprised that he took on the challenge to stare at me very much longer and I have all the time in the world to take several shots, ensuring the eyes are focussed.

Tworails - Thanks for your comments too.


----------

